# How would you describe the Dimer above to someone IRL



## Barbsjw

If you had to describe the poster above to someone who knows NOTHING about Dims, what would you say?


----------



## littlefairywren

I would say, that I "met" Barb in my favourite forum. That she is kind, friendly and that she is devoted to her wee baby, Keith.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

@littlefairywren 

My sister from across the planet.
Caring about others, funny, strong, kind, empathetic. 
And - she likes cooking, specialized on wild feathered game meat recipes.  🕊


----------



## Aqw

A smile, a good mood, gentleness with a touch of naughtiness: a terrific woman.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

An educated man with diverse interests, good sense of humor and good manners.


----------



## Yakatori

She's adventurous, resilient in the face of challenges, but also compassionate, down-to-earth, easy to talk to. She works at understanding people and things beyond the penumbra of her own direct experience.


----------



## BrianWatson

Look it closely and you will understand everything!


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Newer than I am.


----------



## Yakatori

She's into the new lingo, acronyms, etc..:


----------



## Joker

Unlike anyone from NY that I have ever met.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Probably has a good sense of humor.


----------



## littlefairywren

She is one of our newest members, and is enamoured of Alan Rickman. (Colonel Brandon for the win).


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

littlefairywren said:


> She is one of our newest members, and is enamoured of Alan Rickman. (Colonel Brandon for the win).



Clearly has taste. (I see your Brandon and raise you one Franz Mesmer and one Judge Turpin.)


----------



## SSBHM

Not sure why she's such a big Hogwarts fan, but she makes nice and sometimes funny posts, so glad she's active in the community. Always wonder what a gal looks like that posts the photo of a guy; does she have facial hair, does she have short hair, does she have a deep raspy voice - opps guess that's wondering what she sounds like.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

He seems pretty nice and loves gaining.


----------



## kinkykitten

Pretty and kind!!!


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Seems interesting and is an artist.


----------



## SSBHM

Either a big Harry Potter wizards fan and likes to watch reruns of Die Hard. Oh, probably like deep voiced men with accents too.


----------



## SSBHM

He's a lot like me.


----------



## Donna

He apparently has a doppelganger. Also, he likes to comment on the prose I post on my profile page.


Please be nice y'all when describing me...I'm a little fragile at the moment.


----------



## SSBHM

She has excellent taste. Attracts attention for her stunning looks wherever she goes. Likes to tease obviously.


----------

